# Bacán, chido, guay



## mirk

¿Que otras formas hay en nuestro idioma, en las diferentes regiones y países, para decir informalmente "excelente"?

En México es:

-Padre, padrísimo
-Chido

Y de forma todavía mas coloquial con un toquesito de mala palabra:

-poca madre, con madre


----------



## spanglish74

en España: de coña, de miedo


----------



## elmohdez

Mas de Esp.
Guay,chulo,de pu...madre


----------



## CABARET

Chiro liro, chido guan, pocas tuercas, de huevos, de no mames, chingón, chinguetas, rompemadres, al tiro, al pedo, chipocludo... 
Creo que ya hay una entrada con una lista de esto. Búscala.


----------



## Lord Delfos

En argentina:

Groso, de San P..a, tremendo...


----------



## mirx

mirk said:


> ¿Que otras formas hay en nuestro idioma, en las diferentes regiones y países, para decir informalmente "excelente"?
> 
> En México es:
> 
> -Padre, padrísimo
> -Chido
> 
> Y de forma todavía mas coloquial con un toquesito de mala palabra:
> 
> -poca madre, con madre


 
Efectivamente cómo lo ha anotado Cabaret -cuyo estilo de escribir me recuerda al querido Coyoacán-, ya hay *muchos* hilos que tratan el tema. Sólo busca _chido+guay+chevere_ y encontrarás un montón de respuestas.


Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Molón, molongui (un poco pasados de moda)


----------



## WongFeiHung

... y qué de Puerto Rico?
Creo que he oído 'Tripioso'?


----------



## chamusca

este hilo meintersa mucho. en guatemala usan muchos modismos asi tambien que se consideran vulgar pero se escuchan todos los dias. tambien se dice 'chulo' mucho, ademas "calidad" y lo mas popular, "de a huevo".


----------



## the boss

de pelos, de poca, chingón, en México


----------



## JABON

En el Salvador se usa *cachimbón, la mera mengambrea.*

Se me olvidaban, *vergón, talegón*

Saludos


----------



## yaya.mx

Por mis rumbos también: fregón o cura/curada.


----------



## Bryan05

En Perú y Chile decimos "Bacán" 
Y en Perú y Colombia "Chévere"...


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Molón, molongui (un poco pasados de moda)



Hay una que te va a sonar más pasada todavía... _chachi_.

¡Genial, guauuu!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Con madre(s), de poca, de pelos, chingón, de poca madre, de poquísima. Debe haber más, pero por el momento no se me ocurren otros.


----------



## Guachipem

Por aquí se dice "perfecto", algunas personas "perfe". Ej:  ¡Esa película está perfecta!, o en vez de decir ¡qué guay!, pues ¡qué perfecto!

No estoy muy seguro, pero creo que esa expresión se usa sólo en mi isla, Lanzarote.


----------



## tenseconds

En Costa Rica: chiva, tuanis


----------



## JGreco

En Panamá: Chévere

He oído la palabra "Macanudo" usado pero no sé de qué país era la gente que utilizó esa palabra


----------



## krolaina

Guachipem said:


> Por aquí se dice "perfecto", algunas personas "perfe". Ej: ¡Esa película está perfecta!, o en vez de decir ¡qué guay!, pues ¡qué perfecto!
> 
> No estoy muy seguro, pero creo que esa expresión se usa sólo en mi isla, Lanzarote.


 
Por la Península también... el "perfecto" y el "genial" está en boca de todos.



JGreco said:


> En Panamá: Chévere
> 
> He oído la palabra "Macanudo" usado pero no sé de qué país era la gente que utilizó esa palabra


 
Aquí nos quedamos directamente con el "cojunudo", ¿no, Antpax?.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Una que no han mencionado: Pulento.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú además de *bacán* y *chévere*, también se utiliza *mostro* y *bravazo* (ésto para los más jóvenes).

Atentamente,


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia *bacán/bacana*,es una persona agradable y que cae bien.
Para expresar que algo es bueno, se dice *bacano*,o* ¡que bacanería!*


----------



## krolaina

Otra que antes se decía mucho más que ahora es "Dabuti" con sus variantes D'buti, dabuten...


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Por la Península también... el "perfecto" y el "genial" está en boca de todos.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí nos quedamos directamente con el "cojunudo", ¿no, Antpax?.


 
Sí, claro y *cojonudo *también , siempre está el "de puta madre" ("de puuuta madre" si queremos decirlo en grado superlativo).

Saludos pa´tos.

Ant


----------



## chics

spanglish74 said:


> en España: de coña, de miedo


Creo que de coña no se dice en toda España, ¿de dónde eres y a dónde te refieres?


----------



## mjmuak

chics said:


> Guay aquí ha pasado a ser casi sólo lenguaje infantil ¿de dónde eres y a dónde te refieres concretamente?


 
!!Hola!!

Pues yo sí que digo "!qué guay!", a lo mejor se ha pasado ya de moda, una que ya ha cumplido los 23 y le queda lejana la adolescencia, pero sí que la uso y la oigo por allí por los sures y a gente otros sitios, aquí por ejemplo tengo una amiga asturiana que también lo dice (es de mi edad, igual nos hemos _quedao_ _anticuás)_.




chics said:


> Creo que de coña no se dice en toda España


 
No, no se dice en todo el país con este sentido, yo lo uso como sinónimo de "cachondeo" nunca de "genial, perfecto, maravilloso", la primera vez que lo oí fue en la tele, creo que lo dijo un catalán y me sorprendió.

Saludos


----------



## chics

En Cat. se usa *de coña*, con diferentes significados. El más extendido es _de broma_ (te lo decía de/en coña) o _falso, de mentirijilla_ (no te asustes, es una pistola de coña). 
*Pasárselo de coña* si es pasárselo muy bien y *hacer algo en coña* es hacerlo en broma, de cachondeo. *Hacer algo de coña* es hacerlo muy bien, pero se usan más otras cosas, como _de puta madre_.


----------



## sendai

JGreco said:


> He oído la palabra "Macanudo" usado pero no sé de qué país era la gente que utilizó esa palabra


Quizás de Argentina o Uruguay, donde se usa para describir una persona agradable y simpática.

"Sos una mina re macanuda"

Otros de Argentina: bárbaro, piola, grande, groso, copado, zarpado


----------



## mjmuak

chics said:


> En Cat. se usa *de coña*, con diferentes significados. El más extendido es _de broma_ (te lo decía de/en coña) o _falso, de mentirijilla_ (no te asustes, es una pistola de coña).
> *Pasárselo de coña* si es pasárselo muy bien y *hacer algo en coña* es hacerlo en broma, de cachondeo. *Hacer algo de coña* es hacerlo muy bien, pero se usan más otras cosas, como _de puta madre_.


 
Gracias por la aclaración, es lo que entendí.


----------



## lamartus

chics said:


> En Cat. se usa *de coña*, con diferentes significados. El más extendido es _de broma_ (te lo decía de/en coña) o _falso, de mentirijilla_ (no te asustes, es una pistola de coña).
> *Pasárselo de coña* si es pasárselo muy bien y *hacer algo en coña* es hacerlo en broma, de cachondeo. *Hacer algo de coña* es hacerlo muy bien, pero se usan más otras cosas, como _de puta madre_.



Igualico lo uso yo, comadre.


----------



## chics

¡Vaya! Creía yo que era más local la cosa... pues nada, mejor.


----------



## sicoticosandro

en chile se dice tb. "la zorra"

-me paso tal cosa....(cuenta lo que le pasó)

-oooo weon la zorra.


----------



## sicoticosandro

tb. se puede decir choro

-que eres choro tú. (que simpatico eres)

se dice la raja tb.

- ayer lo pasé la raja


----------



## Lord Delfos

Otra que no han dicho, en Argentina también puede ser "jamón" o su variación "jamón del diome" (el jamón del medio es un tipo de jamón muy rico).





sicoticosandro said:


> tb. se puede decir choro
> 
> -que eres choro tú. (que simpatico eres)



¡¿En serio?! Qué confusión habría entre un argentino y un chileno: acá choro es un ladrón.


----------



## Betildus

Lord Delfos said:


> ¡¿En serio?! Qué confusión habría entre un argentino y un chileno: acá choro es un ladrón.


Acá también choro es un ladrón pero se usa también esa expresión para referirse a algo bonito/no común ó a una persona "achorada" que no le teme a nada.
En cuanto a la pregunta inicial, en resumen en Chile sería:
- Bacán
- De miedo
- La raja
- La zorra
- Pulento
- Macanudo, este es un poquitín antiguo
- Chori

Saludos


----------



## tostado

en Chihuahua también dicen "machin" (se dice mashin, como en inglés)


----------



## Sanduman

En Uruguay:
Óptimo
Genial
Bien de bute
Zarpado (usado por los adolescentes)
Posta
Brutal
Se pasa (refiriéndose a algo o a alguien)
Bestial
Buenazo


----------



## Kangy

Lord Delfos said:


> Otra que no han dicho, en Argentina también puede ser "jamón" o su variación "jamón del diome" (el jamón del medio es un tipo de jamón muy rico).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¿En serio?! Qué confusión habría entre un argentino y un chileno: acá choro es un ladrón.



En realidad es cho*rr*o 

Acá decimos:
-buenísimo
-grosso
-copado
-mortal
-joya

Y seguramente otros más que no me acuerdo.


----------



## mirx

tostado said:


> en Chihuahua también dicen "machin" (se dice mashin, como en inglés)


 
Tienes razón. Aunque la verdad no sé como se escrbe, pero si que se dice. 

Mira mi nueva laptop
- ¡Ay, está bien machín"


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> Tienes razón. Aunque la verdad no sé como se escrbe, pero si que se dice.
> 
> Mira mi nueva laptop
> - ¡Ay, está bien machín"



Es por "máquina", efectivamente.  En el noroeste lo escriben "machín".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo pensé que era por macho.


----------



## Horazio

Yo uso mucho : Barbaro/a !


----------



## Aviador

Betildus said:


> ...
> - La raja
> - La zorra
> ...



Hola.

Sólo quiero agregar a lo que apuntan mis compatriotas, evidentemente más jóvenes que yo:
Las expresiones aportadas por Betildus y sicoticosandro que cito arriba sonarían muy vulgares a muchos de mi generación, pero creo que son comunes entre los más jóvenes hoy en día. Me parece que hay una gran cantidad de términos que hace sólo unos pocos años eran feas palabrotas y fuertes insultos que ahora han perdido su original significado. No por ello dejan de incomodarme mucho cuando las oigo por ahí dichas en público sin ningún reparo.
¡Quien iba a pensar hace un par de décadas que yo iba a decir esto ahora!
"El tiempo pasa..."

Saludos


----------



## Bryan05

Bacán, de la puta madre, chévere, locazo, bravazo.


----------



## ArturoPreciado

En ecuador, guayaquil

del putas, orgásmico, bacán, chévere, hasta las mismas, 

antonimos:
malafé, no es de fiar, zorro, batracio


----------



## letransfusión

Hola, me encontré con este hilo y me parece que ningún mexicano que se precie de serlo puede pasar por alto una palabra que usamos mucho. Más en especifico un "chilango" {habitante del DF} no debería olvidar la palabra: verga.

La usamos de igual manera que chido, sólo que verga es más verga que chido. Es cierto que también la usamos para referirnos al pene y hasta {cuando estamos enojados} para mandar a alguien al diablo: ¡vete a la verga!

Saludos letransfusionados y alucinados.


----------



## Priss

En Cuenca, Ecuador también se dice "gara, garísima" y las que dijo ArturoPreciado también, excepto del putas . Bestial también se dice.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

letransfusión said:


> Hola, me encontré con este hilo y me parece que ningún mexicano que se precie de serlo puede pasar por alto una palabra que usamos mucho. Más en especifico un "chilango" {habitante del DF} no debería olvidar la palabra: verga.
> 
> La usamos de igual manera que chido, sólo que verga es más verga que chido. Es cierto que también la usamos para referirnos al pene y hasta {cuando estamos enojados} para mandar a alguien al diablo: ¡vete a la verga!
> 
> Saludos letransfusionados y alucinados.


 
No hay que confundir verga con de la verga, que es todo lo contrario:

El carro está verga - Es magnífico.
El carro está de la verga - Es una porquería.


----------



## emm1366

¡Qué nota!
Bacano
Tenaz
La puterí...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Apunto las de Guate:

Toque
Chilero
De a huevo (pronunciado diawebo)
Talega
Virgo
Calidad (Alguien que se considere "de estatus" no lo usaría, e.g. "Tus zapatos están bien caldad.")
Heavy (pasado de moda, se dice o decía "jevi")

También está "¡qué buena mier...!"


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

A menos que ya esté muy pasado de moda (la adolescencia termina, tarde o temprano), otro de los términos mexicanos para _excelente _sería _rifado._

La nueva rola de X está rifada; y su video está todavía más rifado.

Esa expresión no es malsonante, a diferencia de todas las que implican 'madre', 'verga' y 'huevos'.

Giorgio, una curiosidad entre vecinos: aquí usamos "a huevo" como sinónimo malsonante de "forzosamente":
El domingo tengo que trabajar a (la de a) huevo. 

Pregunta: ¿en el norte de México todavía se dice _machín_? Hace siglos que no lo escucho en la capital.

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

El uso (o mal uso) de la palabra "huevo" en Guatemala es material para todo un hilo. En el sentido de "forzosamente" decimos "a huevos" o "a puro huevo". Está el famoso chiste:

-¿Qué te cocina tu mujer?
-En el desayuno huevo con frijol, en el almuerzo frijol con huevo y en la cena frijol a puro huevo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En mi círculo nunca usamos machín, aunque sí la escuché (sobre todo a gente de Sinaloa y Chihuahua).

Otra que se me ocurre es que está de pelos:

- La película estuvo de pelos. Buenísima.


----------



## ricomn

Acá en el centro norte de pelos se oye sólo por la TV, y aunque no mucho pero sí machín


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al decir centro-norte, ¿a qué te refieres?


----------



## HUMBERT0

yaya.mx said:


> Por mis rumbos también: fregón o cura/curada.


 
Deacuerdo: Cura y curada.

Eso de "esta Padre" es del interior del País.


----------



## manumoya

Argentina: copado, zarpado, terrible, de puta madre, joya
y aqui a bacan lo utilizamos como adjetivo para ciertas personas que se pasan la gran vida... cuando vemos a alguien que vive muy bien decimos "Fulano es un BACAN"


----------



## ricomn

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al decir centro-norte, ¿a qué te refieres?


 
Al centro del norte del país (Durango).
Saludos


----------



## mijoch

"Chachi"-----WR.com y hilo anterior.

M.


----------



## chiwiki

ArturoPreciado said:


> En ecuador, guayaquil
> 
> del putas, orgásmico, bacán, chévere, hasta las mismas,
> 
> antonimos:
> malafé, no es de fiar, zorro, batracio



En Guayaquil no he escuchado "orgásmico", qué raro. Se usa mucho "bacán" o "bacansísimo" (no se usa "bacano" como en Colombia), "hasta las mismas" creo que la he escuchado pero es ambigua, o sea significa ambos casos. Mas bien he escuchado "hasta las cachas". 

En Quito he escuchado "está fieeero" para expresar lo mismo.


----------



## carlosch

En Puerto Rico:

Está _cabrón_
Está _brutal_
_Super Chévere

_


----------



## usstriker

Siempre me pregunto cuál forma es correcta: bacán o bacano? Además, se puede usar 'bacana'?

Por ejemplo: qué chica más bacana! O debe ser: Qué chica más bacano/ bacán? Qué chica bacán? Qué chica bacano? Qué chica bacana?
Qué coche más bacán? Qué coche bacano?

Gracias!


----------



## elnickestalibre

_Bacán y chido_ no los he escuchado en mi vida; mas sin embargo, _guay_ lo conozco de toda la vida.


----------



## chaska

Chicos, saben como seria guai en Cuba???

Gracias


----------



## Lobuno

Muy vulgar: De pinga. De tranca.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirk said:


> ¿Que otras formas hay en nuestro idioma, en las diferentes regiones y países, para decir informalmente "excelente"?
> 
> En México es:
> 
> -Padre, padrísimo
> -Chido
> 
> Y de forma todavía mas coloquial con un toquesito de mala palabra:
> 
> -poca madre, con madre



Donde yo vivo no se usa _chido_, sino _chilo_.


----------

